# Anybody Interested in Badminton?



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

This is a friendly environment with players of various levels. *We can also talk about FISHIES!!*Everybody is welcoming as long as they have some intention to play badminton. Mavis 300/350 will be provided.

Details:

First Day:
Tuesday session: September 14 2010 - mid June 2011
Friday session: September 17 2010 - mid June 2011

Both sessions run from 6-8pm. There will be approximately 33-36 (2hour) days to play badminton.

Where:
Donald Cousens Public School
315 Mingay Avenue
Markham, Ontario

Price: 90$ for Tuesday session, 90$ for Friday session

Everyone is welcome. The players' levels vary from beginner to intermediate/advanced.

Please give me an e-mail to reserve your spot. [email protected]


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Very interested but not sure about the time yet. I will pm to you to confirm the time slot. If you book any Catholic School around the area, I'm very sure you can get heat (winter) and cooling (summer).

Thanks


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

To confirm, there is heating during the winter and there is cooling in the summer.


----------

